# 1967 Rim Code



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

What is the wheel code or codes for a stamped steel wheel 14"x 6" for a 1967 GTO with Factory 4-piston disc brakes?


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

This old list may be of help;
Pontiac Wheel Applications


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

for '67 A-body Disc Brake 14x6 the correct two letter code (by the valvestem) is *HF*

Of note, the above linked "old list" of Pontiac wheel is full of errors, omissions, and superseded part numbers. For factory Rally II wheel usage there is a highly researched actual usage list of all 34 different rally II two letter ID codes... but it's not on the Net


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> for '67 A-body Disc Brake 14x6 the correct two letter code (by the valvestem) is *HF*
> 
> Of note, the above linked "old list" of Pontiac wheel is full of errors, omissions, and superseded part numbers. For factory Rally II wheel usage there is a highly researched actual usage list of all 34 different rally II two letter ID codes... but it's not on the Net


Thanks for the information, I found the chart not being any help as well. It didn't even have a listing for a steel wheel
for the 67 with or without 4-piston OEM brakes.
Thank Again


----------



## Sixty7GTO (May 4, 2017)

Pinion head said:


> for '67 A-body Disc Brake 14x6 the correct two letter code (by the valvestem) is *HF*
> 
> Of note, the above linked "old list" of Pontiac wheel is full of errors, omissions, and superseded part numbers. For factory Rally II wheel usage there is a highly researched actual usage list of all 34 different rally II two letter ID codes... but it's not on the Net


Where do you find the code list?, Master parts book??


----------

